# furniture package and second hand car



## STUBRUX (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all

I am currently in need of a furniture package and wondering which companies I can contact since google gives me few possibilities in the UAE I am pretty sure that there are many more. Also a second hand car will be helpfull, ideally from expats who are leaving so in case you know someone who's leaving please let him/her now

cheers


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

You can try the second hand car showroom in Ras Al Khor if you're in Dubai. Other emirates, i don't know much.


----------



## STUBRUX (Aug 31, 2010)

thx yum, I just found dubizzle and olx.ae with many classifieds.
i assume that these are the major one's or are there more interesting sites?


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Best place for furniture is IKEA if u want high quality
if not u can find at Mororr streed -15

for Cars..I can't help


----------



## STUBRUX (Aug 31, 2010)

ikea is ok but not waw ... ideally I want to purchase a furniture package from an expat who is about to leave or a package via a company including evrything, even the spoons ;-)


----------



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

*furniture package*



STUBRUX said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am currently in need of a furniture package and wondering which companies I can contact since google gives me few possibilities in the UAE I am pretty sure that there are many more. Also a second hand car will be helpfull, ideally from expats who are leaving so in case you know someone who's leaving please let him/her now
> 
> cheers


We are leaving the UAE the middle of next month. We do not have alot of furniture that we are leaving, but we do have all the plug ins for the kitchen. Fridge, stove, dishwasher, microwave, watercooler, blender, toaster etc. If you need that stuff get in touch with us. OK.. and a couple of sets of black out curtains as well. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## STUBRUX (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Colleen,

thanks for your comment. I will be only in AD end of october for 2weeks to arrange housing etc., I suppose you can't wait untill then as you're leaving shortly?


----------



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

We are not sure when exactly we are leaving. I think probably not before the17Oct. I can email you a list of what we have, and all items are in perfect working order. Do you know yet where you might be looking for living accomodations. Rent is at an all time low right now. We are leaving two months early on our flat in Sharjah, we might be able to get you in touch with our agent and they might be able to do something if you were interested in a two bedroom flat, about 2200 sq ft.


----------

